# 60% off Canadian



## pennyk (Jul 3, 2012)

I just received an email from VIA preference stating that there is a 60% off sale for travel on the Canadian through October 25 if booked by July 19th. The deal is not as good as the one I got last year (express deal), but it is better than 50% off. I am not sure whether this sale applies to only preference members or preference members just received an early "heads up" email. I would like to travel on the Canadian again this year and I think I will hold out to see if they will be offering express deals again.


----------



## bretton88 (Jul 3, 2012)

It was an early heads up. They're offering it on their website now. Prices aren't too bad.


----------



## yarrow (Jul 4, 2012)

i'm holding out for another express deal in late winter but with the reduced frequency, who knows. the pricing on the canadian is getting, imho, just plain weird


----------



## rrdude (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is the LINK.


----------

